# Matt Hughes vs. Royce Gracie



## AceHBK (Apr 6, 2006)

The match will take place in May with the date TBA.
Anyone looking fwd to this match?
What is your prediction?

Also  has anyone seen the UFC DVD's out now? I just saw that Blockbuster now carries the old UFC DVD's 1 & 2.  It was nice to see these old matches and different MA in there using of course their various styles.

It makes watching what we see on current UFC look so tame and controlled to how it use to be.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Definately the first three UFC's were the best!  People pitted against various different styles and sizes made for great fight's.

Hughes is going to be tough but do not count out someone like Royce.
When I had the opportunity to roll with Royce he was silky smooth and always seemed to be in great position .  I would not be surprised if either guy one but we will all find out soon!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Odin (Apr 6, 2006)

I reckon Matt hughes will win on points.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 6, 2006)

I really hope Roryce wins, but Matt will be a tough competitor. Hopefully we will all win with getting to see a great fight!!

7sm


----------



## green meanie (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Royce is gonna have a tough time with Hughes. Looking forward to the fight though, lets hope its a good one!


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

Should be a great fight but I think Matt is gonna take it. Buuuut, never count Royce out so I could be surprised.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 7, 2006)

I didnt even know Royce was still fighting.  I found out he competes in Japan and all.  It will be interesting b/c Royce is use to taking on competitors of all sizes and all.  Then again the UFC from Royce days are ALOT different from the UFC of today.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm looking for Matt to win but who knows Royce could just shock me again you just can't count him out.
Terry


----------



## Odin (Apr 7, 2006)

Royce doesnt like fighting to ufc rules he's not a fan of time limits,I dont know if you notice but royce like to tire the other guy out first and then go for a submission,i doubt he'll be able to do that huges.....who knows should be a good fight!


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

My bet would be on Hughes.  He has more experiance with the current octagon rules.  He is also strong and better conditioned.  Royce's kickboxing is not up to pace with Hughes standup.  However, if Hughes takes Royce down, Royce could still beat him as he has more than a few tricks up his sleeve so to speak.  

I hope Royce wins but I doubt he will.


----------



## Davejlaw (Apr 21, 2006)

I have to agree with almost everyone here. I think that when Royce did most of his damage in the UFC it was during a time when many MMAs didn't know about groundfighting and BJJ. They had a Royce special last night on Spike where they were showing a bunch of his old fights. He was taking down guys with fantastic martial arts resumes with ease because they couldn't grapple. Matt Hughes knows the ground game and won't see anything new from Royce. Add in the facts that Royce is around 40 and Hughes is built like a brick sh**house and that makes it hard for Royce to pull out a win. Stylistically, Royce is a much better fighter and could catch Hughes in a submission but Hughes will be happy to stand up with Royce or ground and pound him. I want to see Royce win but I think that Hughes will win.


----------



## Robert Lee (Apr 22, 2006)

If you look back at the early UFC rules. Royce did well because you had no time limit. And could just hold and let the other person ware there self down Then go for a submission. Now days I think it is much more real By not letting people just roll and do noting but hold on. And more peopole are better rounded It should be a interesting fight. Royce could still win If he can get the ground control. I think Matt is a much better rounded fighter. Just not as good on the ground as Royce but good enough to make Royce have to work his game to get a win. UFC would not have a following if the old rules still applied. It was much to boring And favored BJJ


----------



## rutherford (Apr 22, 2006)

I think it's a mistake to assume Royce will fight in the manner of his old fights.  Times have changed, and certainly he has as well.

Either way, I expect a good fight.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> I think it's a mistake to assume Royce will fight in the manner of his old fights. Times have changed, and certainly he has as well. Either way, I expect a good fight.


 
I disagree. Times have changed... but it's by no means for certain that he has as well. From what I hear he's just training with his students, same as he always has, and he hasn't brought anyone in to help him get ready for this fight. I don't know for certain if that's true or not but it does bring up a point: just cause someone SHOULD change with the times, doesn't mean that they WILL.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope Matt Hughes wins.

I think Matt Hughes will win. 

Matt has dedication and is serious. 

Royce is good, but he walked away when they took the time limits away. This tells me he his not as serious about the conflict but to just play his game. 

My thoughts on this.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

Well, this is sneaking up now, lets get some more predictions 

I think Hughes is the better all round fighter easily. 

That said, I also have been thinking Royce picked this fight for a reason, he's got the draw power to hand pick his fights and could have come back against anyone at anytime.

So my perdiction is they circle for a bit, throw a few strikes but nothing connects.  Matt gets the takedown and goes to ground and pound, gets in trouble a few times but escapes, doesn't really do much damage.

Rounds 2 and 3 look basically the same, but in one of them, Matt's going to get caught and not be able to get out.

Matt's style is ground and pound, and he has been in trouble with submissions before.  Royce has one of the best submission from guard games out there.

Probably be a few stand ups due to lack of action along the way though, and if it does go to the cards it's Hughes getting the win.


----------



## mantis (May 10, 2006)

i dont like either of them
i hope they both lose
but if one of them has to win let it be matt... just coz i hate royce more


----------



## 7starmantis (May 11, 2006)

Now why in the world could you hate Royce?!?!?  

7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (May 11, 2006)

Probably because of all the kung fu guys butts he's kicked over the years 

I understand that their attitudes sometimes rub people the wrong way, but even if you dislike him for that you got to respect him for what he's done. He stepped up and proved that martial arts could do what everyone had been claiming but no one else could do.

That a small, not particullarly strong person could beat a much larger, stronger,  more athletic and very tough opponent.  Royce's dominance in the UFC changed the ways people view fighting, before that ground work was basically ignored flat out.


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Now why in the world could you hate Royce?!?!?
> 
> 7sm


i dont like his hair cut
jk
he seems to be a very arrogant person, not only him but his entire family seems very arrogant and they think too much of themselves.  (see the thread on their little video) I automatically have no respect for arrogant people on the net, street, work or anywhere i see them.


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Probably because of all the kung fu guys butts he's kicked over the years
> 
> I understand that their attitudes sometimes rub people the wrong way, but even if you dislike him for that you got to respect him for what he's done. He stepped up and proved that martial arts could do what everyone had been claiming but no one else could do.
> 
> That a small, not particullarly strong person could beat a much larger, stronger, more athletic and very tough opponent. Royce's dominance in the UFC changed the ways people view fighting, before that ground work was basically ignored flat out.


sorry i have to disagree.  i'd respect a loser that's humble more than a successful person that's arrogant.  the ideal person is a very successful person in what he does yet very humble.  THAT, my friend, i do respect.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 11, 2006)

No offence here, but isn't your attitude towards Chinese styles, values and masters similar to there attitude about themselves?


----------



## mantis (May 11, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> No offence here, but isn't your attitude towards Chinese styles, values and masters similar to there attitude about themselves?



oh no, dont get me wrong this isnt about the style.
I did not say chinese styles or MMA or anything.  That could be a whole different discussion in which i certainly would not use the words 'disrespect' and 'hate'.
I am talking about a virtue that has nothing with where you come from or what you do.  Every nation has it's humble and has it's arrogant regardless if they're martial artists or computer scientists.  I happen to dislike those who do not show humility.
and no offense taken


----------



## Marvin (May 11, 2006)

:-offtopic 
Ok, lets get the thread back on track!!. I see it going one of two ways, the first way is very similar to what Andrew said. The stand ups are going to hurt Royce with the cards. I don't care for the stand up rules, but that is a rant for a different thread. The second is that Hughes gets a good punch in eary in the first round and G-N-P's Royce to death. I just hope it's a good fight


----------



## Davejlaw (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure that you'd find many "humble" people in the Octagon. Most fighters need to be self-confident to the point of arrogance to get themselves up for a full contact MMA fight which is no joke. If the Gracies are arrogant it must have something to do with the fact that their family has been dominant in submissions for many years now. There is nothing wrong with being arrogant in the ring as long as you are respectful in the ring. One can be both. I find that one of my favorite fighters, George St. Pierre, is arrogant but manages to stay respectful. Arrogant is talking trash before the fight and being sure that you can win, respectful is shaking his hand if you lose. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 11, 2006)

I would like to see Royce win but I don't think Hughes is going to see anything new out of the old man. Royce is good against a GNPer, Matt better watch those arms and not straighten them out!


----------



## Echsos (May 11, 2006)

I think it'll come to a decision.  Royce doesn't like to rush things so we're going to be in for a looooong match.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 11, 2006)

As far as arrogance goes, I think Hughes has that one hands down.

7sm


----------



## bobster_ice (May 11, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Also has anyone seen the UFC DVD's out now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 11, 2006)

I still think Matt will win but I admit if he gets careless its over in a hartbeat wih a submission.  I also think the Royce knows Matt will want to do more standup and will be ready for it. If it goes past the first round I see royce going fast for takedowns and then into his waiting game
What i dearly would like to see is matt submit royce


----------



## scottcatchot (May 11, 2006)

I respect Royce, but I want matt to beat him. It would be great if Matt got him in a submission......but I don't expect it.


----------



## Grenadier (May 12, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> he seems to be a very arrogant person, not only him but his entire family seems very arrogant and they think too much of themselves. (see the thread on their little video) I automatically have no respect for arrogant people on the net, street, work or anywhere i see them.


 
I wouldn't lump his entire family into that classification.  Yes, it's true that some of them do have, shall we say, colorful attitudes?  Ralph Gracie, especially, seems to be quite the talker.  I still remember the interview where he was claiming that all Karate, Kung Fu, etc., is garbage.  Not too endearing, especially since most such traditional schools teach respect for others. 

At the same time, though, I've met Renzo in person, and he's a very down to earth, really nice fellow.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 12, 2006)

I for one have never gotten upset at the remarks about other styles being crap, especially kung fu. Reason being is its true....most kung fu I've run into is complete and udder crap, so why should I take offense to it. I run into peopel all the time that find out I train in CMA and want ot show me how amazing they are at some CMA....9.99999999999999999999999 times out of 9.999999999999999999 its complete crap.

7sm


----------



## AceHBK (May 12, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I for one have never gotten upset at the remarks about other styles being crap, especially kung fu. Reason being is its true....most kung fu I've run into is complete and udder crap, so why should I take offense to it. I run into peopel all the time that find out I train in CMA and want ot show me how amazing they are at some CMA....9.99999999999999999999999 times out of 9.999999999999999999 its complete crap.
> 
> 7sm


 
LOL!!!!
Y do u feel most of it is crap? System, teacher, students?
This might make a good seperate thread.

Royce does seem cocky as heck but that is the way someone should be when it comes to these type of fights.  You look at professional boxers, they are the same way and they have to be.  There cant be no doubt in their mind that their opponent is even slightly better or they are evenly matched.  Nature of the beast so I dont put a whole lot into it.


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Royce does seem cocky as heck but that is the way someone should be when it comes to these type of fights. You look at professional boxers, they are the same way and they have to be. There cant be no doubt in their mind that their opponent is even slightly better or they are evenly matched. Nature of the beast so I dont put a whole lot into it.


That's true, but there's a big difference between confidence and arrogance. Some of the best competitors I've seen have been quit humble while extremely confident in their abilities. Arrogance I have no use for, I don't care how good you are.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 12, 2006)

Yeah look at Franklin, he is very confident, but one of the most humble guys in the UFC. A little arrogance is ok, but just being an *** I can't tolerate.

Ace, I dont know why its crap, maybe a combination of students, teachers, poor training habits?

7sm


----------



## AceHBK (May 12, 2006)

You guys make a good point and Randy Couture and Rich Franklin are good examples.

7* I see where u r coming from.  Do u think techniques are no longer good? Rthey no longer effective?  I am glad you said this cause I think many feel this way but dont want to admit it.


----------

